

Entrepreneurs are the ones sleeping on the floor - jason_tko
http://firesomeonetoday.com/blog/archives/2007/01/entrepreneurs_a.html

======
Sindrome
I dream of the day when I can sleep on the floor because I am building
something I want to and reaping the benefits. Rather than sleeping on the
floor because management committed to a shitty deadline and getting nothing.

~~~
Tangurena
Same here. Every time I've had to crash at the office it has been due to
incompetant managers. Nowadays, I just say _no_ and go home.

------
URSpider94
I would say this is a distinction between owner and employee, not manager vs.
entrepreneur. And, to be clear, ownership doesn't mean foundership, it means
being emotionally invested in the success of your venture.

There are founders out there who wouldn't think twice about delegating the
mattress duty to an underling. At the same time, I can think of at least a
half-dozen non-founder co-workers of mine who would do the same, or more, to
safeguard our place of employment.

Bottom line, promoting an ownership culture among your employees can have
amazing effects.

------
failquicker
How many of you have physically slept on the floor at your business while it
was growing? I know I regularly camped out on the floor of my office when we
were getting things up and running. I'd work so late it just didn't make sense
to go home and then turn right around to come back in. We even had a utility
closet that we set a cot up in that was utilized like an "on call crash pad"
during business hours.

I would bet interested in hearing how many people have done this and how
often.

~~~
donaq
I've done it a couple of times when launching my previous startup. Just in
case anything went wrong. All the founders went to the mattresses. Man, those
were fun times.

~~~
mkramlich
The only way a thread about entrepreneurship can get any better is if a
reference to The Godfather is tossed out. Nice. :)

------
blizkreeg
The Dream.

------
topbanana
Why didn't the wife just let him in the house?

~~~
failquicker
I think he was saying that he couldn't get the office doors to lock, so
instead of leaving it unlocked or calling an emergency locksmith he crashed a
the office until it was business hours and he could get the door fixed.

